# Stolen article



## Renesoap (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello
Just wondering if anyone can help me out with this.  
I wrote an article in August and sent it off to ezine articles.  It was published right away.  The other day I copied and pasted a paragraph in google from all of my articles to see if they have been picked up by anyone.  I found quite a few and they gave me credit.  But one of them they did not.  They took the credit and it was a darn good article too.

What should I do?  I am sure some of you have run into this too.  

Any advise would be great.
Thanks
Rene


----------



## HenleyNatural (Jan 17, 2011)

From an SEO perspective for article marketing Google gives credit to only the original post of an article.  Google does not acknowlege any reprints of the article, although, reprints do create backlinks for SEO.

So, this person who is using your article is benefiting only from the backlinks the article generates and the "pats on the back" from this friends and family.  Since you are the one you original posted the article Google will always give you the credit in terms of it SEO value.


----------



## Renesoap (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, but then when I put the the paragraph in google why did his site come up first?  Ezine only keeps the articles on their site for awhile then they purge them.  
Rene


----------



## HenleyNatural (Jan 17, 2011)

It sounds as if Google found the reprint by this other person first and made it the original.  This would seem strange since Google visits Ezine every day or every few day.  Perhaps you just missed Google visiting and indexing the Ezine website for new material and this person snatched your article and got it index by Google before it revisited Ezine.  

A possible to solution to this issue is to use a service such as Traffic Bug which submits new content to Google, other search engines and bookmarking website within 1-3 days.  I'm in the process of figuring out how this works exactly.

Here is a link to Traffic Bug.


----------



## Renesoap (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like Google XML Sitemaps.  I use it for my word press sites.


----------



## HenleyNatural (Jan 18, 2011)

Right.  You may want to consider publishing your articles to your blog so that you don't have to worry about an article directory purging your article.

I imagine the article flow would be something like this.

• Publish your article to your blog
• Index your article with Google using sitemap XML, Traffic Bug, etc.
• Verify in Google that your article has been indexed
• Submit your article to Ezine and/or other article directories.

You will want Google to recognize your blog as the original source of the article so that your blog benefits from the articles SEO value.

Make sure your article has been indexed by Google showing on your blog before you submit it to an article directory.  Otherwise, Google will recognize the article directory as the original source of the article.


----------



## Renesoap (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks
You have been extremely helpful!!!
I thought ezine would not publish my article if I post it on my blog first.  
But it's my article, so really I should have the first credit.

Thanks
Rene


----------



## HenleyNatural (Jan 18, 2011)

That's correct.  There is something called the duplicate content myth.  Some article writers claim that Google penalized an author if they have their article reprinted on multiple directories.  But this is not true.  Google does not penalize the author.  So, reprint as often as you would like.

There is a WordPress EzineArticle plugin you can install so that you can publish an article to Ezine directly from your WordPress blog.


----------



## normanm4 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Stolen content, some good ideas here*

This article will get the results I think you are looking ro: http://www.problogger.net/archives/2004 ... lagiarism/

another good one here:

http://lorelle.wordpress.com/2006/04/10 ... r-content/ 

Hope these bring some satisfaction! All the best,

Mike


----------

